# Paramétrage Mail avec Orange



## Bill G. (30 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Ravi d'avoir reçu mon Imac cet après midi, je me suis mis en quète de paramétrer Mail. 
Et là, c'est le drame... avec Orange, pas possible Orange ne reconnait pas mon mot de passe (qui est bon bien sûr!), ayant réussi avec un autre compte (c'est bien ça de pouvoir avoir plusieurs comptes dans un même logiciel! enfin si ça marche ) et donc mon diagnostic est que c'est Orange qui doit foirer. 
Ni une ni deux, j'appelle cette hotline pas chère, et là après avoir passé 10 mn avec un standardiste qui ne trouvait pas réponse à mon problème, le voilà qui me propose de me mettre en relation avec un technicien spécialisé Apple, génial! sauf qu'après 30 mn d'attente, la communication a coupé! Naîf, j'attend encore qu'ils me rappelle...

Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà eu ce problème, ou bien, y -a-t-il un post traitant ce sujet (je n'ai pas trouvé).

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide!


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juillet 2008)

bonjour

Autant je suis content pour toi , affaire résolue
autant je suis beaucoup moins certain de ta conclusion diagnostic

je parle de ca


> avec Orange, pas possible Orange ne reconnait pas mon mot de passe (qui est bon bien sûr!), ayant réussi avec un autre compte.....et donc mon diagnostic est que c'est Orange qui doit foirer.


Pas forcement orange
ca peut
-etre orange et mail  ( souci avec les requetes, question traitée plein de fois, en ce cas une fois sur 2 fermer et rouvrir mail ca règle )
-etre que Orange
ou
fichier Mail naze
ou 
et ca arrive très souvent  une erreur de frappe 
(et on est persuadé d'avoir bien tapé bien entendu)


comme tu ne precises pas quand ca coince, quelle fenetre apparait difficile à dire


----------



## Bill G. (30 Juillet 2008)

"le serveur "smtp.orange.fr" a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur "xxxxxxx" veuillez entrer à nouveau votre mot de passe ou annuler l'opération"

et pareil avec "pop.orange.fr" pour le courrier entrant.

quant-au mot de passe, je certifie qu'il est bien saisi....


----------



## pascalformac (31 Juillet 2008)

ok
des classiques
tu trouveras divers sujets évoquant ces phrases là
( sur macg ou ailleurs)

et ca ne change rien à ce que je dis au dessus
Dommage car ca ne donne pas "la" solution miracle

Que tu as déjà  en partie ( autre compte)

il serait interessant de tester un gmail
smtp et pop totalement indépendant d'orange


----------



## Bill G. (31 Juillet 2008)

Tu veux dire qu'il n'y a pas de solution pour mon compte orange?
c'est consternant!


----------



## pascalformac (31 Juillet 2008)

je n'ai jamais dit cela
( tu vas vite à des conclusions, je le remarque avec ce que tu viens d'affirmer, et j'ai fait une premiere longue réponse pour pointer que ta conclusion diagnostic est également bien rapide)

tu ne dis rien de ton OS , entretien  ou tests

exemple
OS à jour?
de quand date ta derniere verification d'autorisations?
As tu testé ce compte orange mais sur une autre session ( autre compte utilisateur OSX)?


----------



## Bill G. (31 Juillet 2008)

excuse-moi, je m'emballe.
En fait, après avoir déballé ma machine cet après-midi, la première chose que j'ai faite est une maj. Je suis donc en Mac OS X 10.5.4? que l'on peut considérer comme tout neuf qui n'a jamais servi?
Par contre je ne comprend pas de quoi tu parles concernant la vérification d'autorisations?
Sinon demain, j'essaierai avec une autre session.
J'apprécie ton aide!
Bonne nuit!


----------



## pascalformac (31 Juillet 2008)

Aaaah , nouveau  matosse de chez nouveau

t'as fait une mise à jour c'est bien 
il serait judicieux de faire une reparation des autorisations
( surtout au moment d'une mise à jour)

Attention
sous leopard c'est un proocessus qui peut etre très très long comparé aux quelques minutes des OS précedents
Et il est vivement déconseillé de  l'interrompre
( tu le lances et tu pars au restau ou au cinema, et oui ca peut prendre 2 heures)

edit
A ce propos 
astuce
dans utilitaire disque cliquer directement reparation des autorisations plutôt que verification puis réparation si necessaire

car  ca signifie en fait verification ET reparation  en une operation


----------



## Bill G. (31 Juillet 2008)

Bon, bah j'ai tout fait comme tu m'as dit:
réparation des autorisations
->sans succès
Création d'un nouveau compte pour lancer mail
->pas plus de succès, au démarrage, lors du paramétrage, mon mot de passe se fait jeter pour le serveur pop (je renseigne "pop.orange.fr")
Demain j'essaye de rapeller Orange, on verra bien!


----------



## pascalformac (31 Juillet 2008)

Bill G. a dit:


> , lors du paramétrage, mon mot de passe se fait jeter pour le serveur pop (je renseigne "pop.orange.fr")


en phase parametrage?
ca c'est bizarre

Qui a installé l' OS utilisé?
c'est celui d'usine?
ou reinstallé d'entrée?
(assez recommandé, surtout avec leopard)

-quelle est TA familiarité avec OSX?
premier mac ou macuser  depuis des années?



> Demain j'essaye de rapeller Orange, on verra bien!


ca ce sera vite vu
incompetence assez affligeante , surtout en Mac
(du moins les premiers niveaux , esperons que tu auras de la chance)

edit 
en lisant un autre sujet sur exactement la même chose
( quand je te dis que c'est un classique...)

j'ai oublié le détail tout bete ( et archi traité) special norange

l'email?
il est en orange ou en wanadoo?
hein?
hein?
il arrive que même les hotliners se prennent les pieds là dessus


----------



## r e m y (31 Juillet 2008)

Peux-tu poster une copie d'écran de la fenêtre de configuration de ton Compte orange sur Mail?

De mémoire (car je n'ai pas mon MAc sous la main), il faut bien mettre ton eMail orange complet comme utilisateur  prenom.nom@orange.fr (par exemple) puis ton mot de passe (code de 7 chiffres et lettres pour ce qui me concerne)... c'est à dire les mêmes données que celles que tu saisis si tu vas sur le site Web www.orange.fr et que tu cliques Messagerie pour consulter tes mails sur leur site Web directement


----------



## Bill G. (31 Juillet 2008)

Pascal,
Je suis parfaitement inexpérimenté, l'Imac est sorti du carton hier, et c'est ma première expérience avec la pomme!
L'os est celui de l'usine, d'ailleurs ce matin, voulant me re-attaquer à mon probleme de configuration de Mail, j'ai eu la bonne surprise de voir mon ordi ne pas vouloir démarrer! (message me demandant de redemarrer, ce qui ne produit aucun autre effet que le même message pour redémarrer, ça peut durer longtemps comme ça!).
Donc, je réinstalle l'OS! (il est en train de vérifier le dvd  )
Pour Rémy, tu as peut-être trouvé la solution à mon problème, car le mot de pase que j'essayais était celui de la messagerie, et non pas celui utilisé directement sur le portail orange. Dés que j'ai un système qui fonctionne j'essaye de ce pas, et vous tiens informé.
Merci à vous deux pour vos conseils.
à tout à l'heure!


----------



## pascalformac (31 Juillet 2008)

Bill G. a dit:


> Pascal,
> Je suis parfaitement inexpérimenté, l'Imac est sorti du carton hier, et c'est ma première expérience avec la pomme!


Waaaa
c'est aussi excitant non?



> Pour Rémy, tu as peut-être trouvé la solution à mon problème, car le mot de pase que j'essayais était celui de la messagerie, et non pas celui utilisé directement sur le portail orange. Dés que j'ai un système qui fonctionne j'essaye de ce pas, et vous tiens informé.


sauf que au départ tu faisais ce qu'il faut

ce que remy veut dire c'est que comme tu agis sur ta messagerie ( email) c'est ce mot de passe là qu'il faut entrer
( et qui n'a RIEN à voir avec d'autres log comme tes logs d'abonné FAI orange )


> Merci à vous deux pour vos conseils.
> à tout à l'heure!


autre chose
l'email est un outil de communication

Si une adresse ne marche pas ( temporairement ou non) on communique mal

il est TRES judicieux d'avoir d'autres adresses ( dans autre service bien entendu)

surtout que l'email  wanamoo norange c'est assez moyen ( en version gratuite)

-
gmail  par exemple est à l'heure actuelle le meilleur du moment
tonnes d'atouts dont excellent antispam , peche des comptes autres ( dont orange) sans aucun réglage ou presque ( c'est gmail qui bosse)
services liés ( suite bureautique , pages persos , mini sites tchatt etc etc)

pop ou imap
ses propres serveurs imap Pop et smtp
espace de stockage email très gros ( 6 G minimum)

et le tout gratuit et rarement en panne
( gmail google c'est le resau de serveurs privés le plus puissant du monde, orange à coté c'est un nain)


----------



## Bill G. (31 Juillet 2008)

Alléluia!
Tout fonctionne, merci à vous deux, en fait le paramétrage d'un compte pop est différent d'un smtp, il fallait m'ouvrir les yeux!
Jj'ai un compte gmail, je ne savais pas que je pouvais pêcher mes autres comptes dessus, je vais creuser ça (dés que j'en aurais fini avec la phase excitante que je suis en train de vivre).
Encore merci!


----------



## pascalformac (31 Juillet 2008)

Bill G. a dit:


> Alléluia!
> Tout fonctionne, merci à vous deux, en fait le paramétrage d'un compte pop est différent d'un smtp, il fallait m'ouvrir les yeux!
> Jj'ai un compte gmail, je ne savais pas que je pouvais pêcher mes autres comptes dessus, je vais creuser ça (dés que j'en aurais fini avec la phase excitante que je suis en train de vivre).
> Encore merci!


gmail le fait mais d'autres aussi
un des avantages de passer par la "pêche" via gmail c'est que gmail filtre magistralement les SPAMS  non filtrés par le site de l'autre email

sur mon Mail 
la combinaison gmail + filtrage antispam de Mail fait que je ne recois pas de spam dans reception
( faux , y en a un tous les 3 mois qui  passe les barrages et encore, c'est un mauvais trimestre )


----------

